# Written tests on basic training



## tannerthehammer (26 Jun 2005)

What will I have to do written tests on in basic training? I am aware that there is a test on rank structure but thats the only one I know of...

Thanks


----------



## swanita (27 Jun 2005)

There is a written test after most POs (sections) are completed, for example, general service knowledge, NBCD, first aid....& there are others as well.  If you pay attention during the lectures & the review periods the tests should be rather easy.  You will also be given time to study so no worries.  Good luck I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Standards (27 Jun 2005)

BMQ testing is as follows:

PO 101 Apply General Military Knowledge - Oral EC's

PO 102 Operate the Service Rifle - Handling Test & PWT Level 1

PO 104 Perform Drill - Practical PO Check

PO 105 Administer First Aid - Written Exam (Part 1 & 2) & Practical Evaluation after each EO

PO 106 Survive in a Field Environment - PO Checklist

PO 107 Operate under NBC Conditions - Written Exam & Practical Evaluation (GAS HUT)

PO 109 Maintain Safe Working Environment - Written Exam & Practical Evaluation throughout the course

EDO 101 Describe the Law of Armed Conflicts - Discussion

EDO 102 The Origin and History of the Canadian Army - Reading Assignment

As you can see there are only three written tests that count for you passing the course, the rest are practical or participation.  The pass mark is only 60% less First Aid which is 70%.  The staff may use quickie tests to evaluate your learning, but they don't count (you still want to do well as it could reflect a bad attitude otherwise).

If anyone is going to get stressed out about how difficult a course is, they should pick something other than BMQ.  BMQ is quite likely the least mentally challenging military course you will ever take.  You may find it physically, emotionally, socially etc demanding - but not mentally.


----------



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2005)

Ya we already did our first aid test in pre-bmq so it looks like I will only have 2 written tests to do but I am surprised they don't have a test on rank structure


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Jun 2005)

Not mentally challenging.  Unless of course you fall asleep or go bonkers from the physically, emotionally and socially demanding parts, then the tests are a little harder because you slept or paniced through the important parts.

Rank structure is a practical PO, practically everyday you will practice it and when you fail to recognize rank then the instructors will let you know.  Poop rolls downhill and piles up at the bottom.


----------



## Catherine (19 Aug 2007)

for iap/botc, just wondering how many of written test will be given out? are they going to be multiplechoice, essay writting..etc? seems alot to study and memorize.

PO 101: Contribute as a member of a military team 
PO 102: Adhere to CF regulations and orders 
PO 103: Operate the service rifle 
PO 104: Maintain physical fitness proficiency 
PO 105: Perform drill 
PO 106: Administer First Aid 
PO 107: Operate in a field environment 
PO 110: Maintain a safe working environment 
PO 111: Communicate verbally and in writing 
EDO 101: Canadian domestic / international military relationships 
EDO 102: History, heritage, traditions of the profession of arms in Canada 
EDO 103: CF well-being programs and initiatives 
EDO 104: Personal management and administrative procedures 

cat


----------



## TN2IC (19 Aug 2007)

Catherine said:
			
		

> for iap/botc, just wondering how many of written test will be given out? are they going to be multiplechoice, essay writting..etc? seems alot to study and memorize.



May be even verbal? Practical? Sleepless exercise in a trench...  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2007)

Catherine said:
			
		

> for iap/botc, just wondering how many of written test will be given out? are they going to be multiplechoice, essay writting..etc? seems alot to study and memorize.



You think 5 minutes of public speaking is too long, now you think that this is alot to memorize......

You are going to have problems


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2007)

Catherine said:
			
		

> seems alot to study and memorize.



Not only study and memorize, but retain too.  All of this information will be used over and over throughout your military career.  Start adding on top of that all of your trades training, which will only increase with intensity the further along you get.  Add to that any professional developement courses that you do, upgrading college/university courses, OPMEs...it doesn't stop.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Aug 2007)

Catherine said:
			
		

> seems alot to study and memorize.



But keep in mind that it's not like high school.  When you attend IAP/BOTC you will discover that all of your "friends" are taking the same courses, preparing for the same tests and similarly lacking all those distractions (other friends, movies, parties, FaceBook, parent's expectations, etc.) that made keeping up with studies in school such an inconvenience on your social life.  You will also have the very new motivation that there are very real, and very short term, consequences for academic failure.  One thing I noticed in training young officers was that when they did blow a test or practical assessment, for some it was the very first time they had ever heard the word "fail" applied to themselves.


----------



## rosco (19 Aug 2007)

For IAP all your PO tests will be multiplechoice fromats answered on computers and practical, hands-on assessments.
During BOTP it will be the same with two exceptions. 
You will have a short answer Leadership test and an essay answer/case-study for your Battle Procedures.
Truthfully if you pay attention in your lectures and have a pulse you'll do fine... just don't fall asleep!


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2007)

rossco said:
			
		

> ................................. just don't fall asleep!




Sounds so easy, but it isn't.     ;D


----------



## Catherine (20 Aug 2007)

thanks for everyone's kindly input. My course won't start until dec or next year, according to the recruitor. I've out of school for a while and working in this company as a clerk in a small confined space  :crybaby: , hardly get a chance to deal with people. hope to get a new career someday soon.

cat


----------

